# One Piece: The Great Age of Piracy RP Thread



## InfIchi (Oct 5, 2014)

New Players Welcome







Have fun
Be kind and respectful
Don't God Mod
Turn of Signatures



________________________________________











​
The crew was rocked by the mighty waves; water erupts from the sides of the ship and coats the deck in thick sea foam. There was little time to react between each hit, the sea was angry and she held one crew responsible. ?Hold steady crew!? Their captain shouts, his red cloak whipping violently in the wind. A firm grasp on the wheel he continues to pursue course. West was their direction! The cold wind gnashing and tearing into their bones like icy blades.  ?Hold strong crew! We?re nearly there! I can see the target! We?re so damned close! HOLD STEADY!?​
The sea raged and roared as they moved forward, ?I swear to Oda I am going to kill you Ash!? Sato shouts out, ?You can kill me when I?m dead!? Ash lets out a mighty laugh, ?Drahahahahaha!? His voice booms over the waves and sea, his voice is heard over the cold wind ripping the boat apart, over the thunder claps and heavy rain. This was the moment he had been waiting for, the moment he had fought so hard for. ?WE?RE NEARLY THERE CREW! I CAN SEE IT!? Ash?s cloak whips harder and more violently has he keeps hold of the helm. Nearly there! They were nearly there!!! 

    ?Next.? A voice rings out; the crew finds themselves stuck amidst a large crowd, soda, beer and other assorted drinks being spilled on them as they push through a thick crowd like cattle. ?Yes, Hello.? Ash bows as he comes up to the front desk. ?I would like issue?s number #406 and #345 if you have them.? The man nods, ?Yeah we got em.? Ash bows to the man. ?Excellent!!! Thank you so much!!? He nearly wets himself as the man hands over the comics. ?Alright! Let?s get more stuff!!? Ash dashes off into the crowed, the crew being left behind. ?Sigh?? Sano rubs the back of his head. 

?The idiot dragged us to a comic con??​

"HEY! YOU DIDN'T PAY FOR THOSE!!!" The clerk shouts, pointing at Ash as he runs away. "Shit." Sato grumbles.​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 6, 2014)

Lorelei held tight to the railing as the storm racked ship swayed precariously from side to side. She rather enjoyed the smell of the clean salt air, the purifying wind and rain upon her face, but she could certainly do without these stomach churning waves. The listless waters of the Calm Belt were a blessing by comparison, gigantic Sea Kings notwithstanding. Suddenly a bolt of lightning split the sky above them. Perhaps it was yet another omen from the great Goddess. Lorelei muttered a curse. Not for the first or last time she wondered if this fools errand was the right path, traveling the seas with a madman. The answer, as always, came unbidden in its stark reality, she had no where else to go. Not to mention that she owed Ash a debt, and she was taught to always repay those.   

She supressed a smirk as Sato threatened yet again to kill Ash, as if the storm was their captain's fault. Ash's retort made little sense to her. Dead was dead. There was no killing a person after that. Eventually they spotted an island in the distance, and for that she was truly grateful. "I am eager to face the challenges that await us," Lorelei declared. 

This was not the challenge she had been expecting. Lorelei felt out of place amongst the crowd of people. Quite a few of them were dressed in outlandishly garish outfits, similar to those worn by the characters in Ash's precious picture books. A young woman in a red wig and chain mail bikini walked by Lorelei, a cheap sword made of plastic slung at her hip. "That armor is not functional at all for battle. All your vital points are exposed, " Lorelei commented. "And your blade will not cut much of anything." 

The woman laughed. "You're funny. No, you see this is just a cosplay." 

Lorelei raised a curious eyebrow. "I do not understand. What is this play of cos you speak of?"

"I'm dressed as an Amazon warrior. This costume took me about a month to make. Pretty cool huh?"

Lorelei rolled her eyes. "I assure you, we Amazons do not parade about in such ill fitting garb," she scoffed. Lorelei drew her own sword, as real as any true steel forged in Amazon Lily. "Our armor is strong and our blades are sharp. We do not play at being warriors, for we are born warriors." She looked the pretend Amazon up and down with a grin. "Would you like a demonstration?" 

The woman backed away several paces. "Uh...no thanks." She spun about on her heels and bolted in the opposite direction. Lorelei shrugged. Perhaps she would never understand the customs of this strange world.


----------



## Cooli (Oct 6, 2014)

Ash was not the only one who had an unusually ecstatic demeanor in the face of this erupting storm. Zyka was sitting over the railing of the crow?s nest, laughing and giggling as the waves tossed the ship in every direction imaginable. *YAAHOOO!!!!! THIS IS SO MUCH FUN!!!* Zyka yelled as he kicked his feet through the air, smiling and laughing. What was there to be afraid of? The sea was an exciting and fun place. This was the thought going through Zyka?s head as the rest of the crew struggled in their own way with the effects of the storm. As the waves grew rougher, the ship began to crash into the large waves, causing the ship to jerk violently. SPLASH! A wave hit the ship so hard that it popped Zyka up from his seated position and into the air. Zyka managed to land on his hands and began to walk on them around the railing of the crow?s nest. With each consecutive wave to come, Zyka was flung into the air, switching between landing on his feet and hands while humming a joyful tune. Oi! Panda! Be careful up there! Ash yelled, but his words fell on deaf ears as Zyka was having too much fun. The ship hit a large wave, much larger than the previous, and sent Zyka higher in the air than before. Then a loud, thunderous crash and a flash of light struck directly above the ship. ZZZAAAPPP! Zyka?s body lit up like lights on a Christmas tree, his skeletal frame flashing several times before his smoking body fell all the way down to the main deck of the ship. OI! PANDA! YOU OKAY!? Zyka?s smoking body laid on the deck, his eyes white as his consciousness had faded, but before he completely conked out, he was able to mutter something *?s?o?cl?os..e?* Zyka had the most unsavory look of pleasure and satisfaction on his face as his head fell to the side with blood running out his mouth.

Later.

*OOOOHHH!!! AMAZING!!!* Zyka?s eyes were wide and shining like pearls. He had never seen such a sight before, let alone ever heard of a comic con, but his level of excitement was on par with that of the Captain?s. Even being unable to move and pushed around in the crowd was exciting to Zyka. ?Alright! Let?s get more stuff!!? Upon hearing the Captain?s words, Zyka jumped up and started traversing around on the tops of people?s heads and shoulders, following behind Ash, looking at all the different attractions.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 7, 2014)

*The Marines*

Annie followed along after the lady Vice Admiral, hands in her pockets and shoulders slumped as she listened to the non stop verbal assault from the woman. Under ordinary cirumstances she wouldn't have minded, hell a day never went by in the academy when she didn't receive a lecture from one of her instructors. But when it was your mother doing the lectures, well you couldn't just snap a salute and pretend that you weren't ignoring her. Mothers had a way of knowing when their children were lying. Or at least this one did.  

"You will not blow up the ship," she said. 

Annie nodded. "Uh huh..." 

Her mother glanced over her shoulder at Annie, narrowing her eyes. "What was that? I didn't hear you Seawoman Recruit." 

Annie sighed. "Yes ma'am." 

"Good. Also it is never acceptable to use your crewmates as target dummies. THAT'S WHY WE HAVE TARGET DUMMIES!" 

Eventually they reached the ship that Annie had been assigned to. She wasn't very impressed. "So who's the captain of this fine vessel?" she asked, her voice oozing with sarcasm. "Blocky D. Sasquatch. He's a good man and a respected officer," her mother replied. Annie tried to suppress a laugh only to fail miserably. "Blocky?" What kind of a name is Blocky?" she chortled. Annie lurched forward involuntarily as her mother whacked her along side the head. "Ow!" 

"Always respect your commanding officer!" Annie's mother cast her an appraising look, analyzing with those hawk like eyes. Instantly the woman's stern expression melted into a beaming smile. "I'm so proud of you," she said, tears welling into her eyes. Annie shifted uncomfortably. "Mom don't do it..." Before she could even think of running Annie was wrapped up in a bear hug. "I never thought you'd reach this day Annie. You don't know how many sleepless nights I spent praying that you wouldn't run away and become a pirate, but here you are dressed in marine blues. I love you kiddo."

"Okay. That's enough," Annie squirmed. She breathed a sigh of relief as her mother released her vice like grip. Hopefully no one saw the embarrasing display. She didn't want word getting out that she was a Vice Admiral's kid. "I love you too," Annie added in a barely audible mutter. She made her way to the ship to present her orders. Afterward she'd find a discrete place to hide her personal stash of dynamite.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 7, 2014)

Sato sighed as the comic book vender was about to call the marines. "Look just... Take the beli." He threw some money from his own pocket and handed it to the man. "There! I've paid you! Is that fine?" The man scoffed. "Yeah. It's fine." He mumbled something about a dirty something and Sato's mother, "No Sato... No..." He said to himself, taking a deep breathe. "It's really not worth the bounty. Not right now." The young man took a seat amongst the weirdly dressed people. 

"So troublesome~" He leaned back on the chair, taking a deep breathe. "Gum Gum! PISTOL!" THWACK! something hit him... Something hit him in the face. Sato opened his eyes to see a sticky gooey hand stuck to his forehead and a long sticky gooey strand going to a kid dressed as Luffy. "Go away." He reached up and pulled the hand from his head, letting go of it once it was of. "I gotcha! I'm Monkey D. Luffy! King of the pirates!" The kid shouts, rushing off into the crowd. 

"LUFFY IS DEAD!" Sato shouts, "Ugh... This place, it's bad for my heart." The first mate of the Red Cloaks sat there in complete disdain for this entire scene. "And it looks like panda's getting in on it too... Even Lorelei?" He shook his head. "I was hoping they would be a bit more... sane." 


"I swear.... Ash is a magnet for insanity."


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 7, 2014)

*Arashi - Red Cloak Pirates*

Arashi sighs he had been under the command of two captains in his lifetime, neither of which we're this eccentric stealing a vessel in such a fashion as that and then proceeding to recklessly enter the blatant storm that now enclosed them. He couldn't help but look upon the clouds that loomed above them imagining the lightning that guided his previous crew through such weather conditions. Maybe that is why he felt so inclined to join this rag-tag crew, the fact the captain was nothing but serious about his own dreams and goals, he enjoyed what life had to offer and had not a care in the world... unless you counted his comic book collection. He chuckled to himself taking a sip from a bottle of sake.

He weathered storms like this before and he didn't seem to give it much thought only supporting himself upon his weapon. Raising the glass to the sky as if to invite it's wrath upon them he smirked responding to Sato's comment, "Ehaha.. You know such words only encourage him to push on. Better to just bask in his insanity! It can make for a good party..."He finished before dropping back into silence.

Another flash of lightning and he was brought back to his last crew, each bolt of purple and blue energy that split the clouds left it's mark. Reminding him of those final words.

~Comic Con~

Arashi had already made himself at home, having made himself several 'friends' with a group of individuals dressed up in attire similar to that of admirals long past. He couldn't care less, even when one revealed himself to be a ensign of the marines. "Mahreens Ehaha, no doubt you lookin' to be admiral ya?"

He sniggers in a drunken slur even as his captain rushed off having stole several comics, typical. The apparent ensign too distracted by the drinks being put on offer.
"Not really... who are you meant to be anyway?" A question is raised. Arashi raised an eyebrow at the younger man, "I be pirate but eh... No need to be makin' a ruckus we all party 'ere. Now I must be going."

"No... I suppose not."Is returned.

Eventually he had found his way to finally mingle with the crew, starting with Lorelei reaching her flank he simply pushed two ales into either their hands weather they wanted it or not stating, "Lorelei, looks like you got a lil' sister. 'Ere drink!"

Before long he stood in front of Sato with a wide grin, perhaps the greatest challenge was getting this stubborn guy to enjoy himself. The... slightly drunk Arashi extended another bottle, to the man. "insanity is ofteyn mistatken for gnietus. you reckon' marines will bie lookiqng foor us ion a plafce like this?" He slurred quite content in his drunkenness.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 7, 2014)

*Edward - Marines*

Edward watched some what uncomfortably as the new recruit was brought to the vessel, sat upon the port side. A vice-admiral's daughter put on edge, she might cry and might well be proud of her daughters achievement but behind it all... all she was doing was putting her beloved daughter on the front lines of yet another 'great age' of piracy. Nothing was great about it, yeah some crews lived on in the spirit of the Strawhats but the vast majority sought out to pillage and kill those that opposed them.

He knew that too well but why put that dampener on her heart, if her mother was a vice-admiral and believed in her he had no right to question her place on this vessel, despite the rumors that surrounded Annie were. If those proved to be true he could half-expect to wake up one morning with a massive gaping hole in the ship and he'd be the one to repair it. This could become a touche relationship...

For once, he began to question his own reason for being here. Why was he transferred to the North blue exactly, and how his own little sister was doing back in Archipelago he felt uncomfortable at the thought he left her behind in good hands but good hands couldn't keep the devil away. Perhaps one day he'd return ideally in such a position that he could investigate the death of his parents and uncover the truth.

"I wouldn't look so embarrassed, love of family is nothing to be embarrassed about... Honestly you should consider yourself lucky." He smiled once the vice-admiral had relinquished her grip and the recruit had begun to make her way towards the vessel in a serious manner that he honestly expected from the daughter of a vice-admiral.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 7, 2014)

> Before long he stood in front of Sato with a wide grin, perhaps the greatest challenge was getting this stubborn guy to enjoy himself. The... slightly drunk Arashi extended another bottle, to the man. "insanity is ofteyn mistatken for gnietus. you reckon' marines will bie lookiqng foor us ion a plafce like this?" He slurred quite content in his drunkenness.



Sato looked at Arashi and sighed, "I can't drink. If i drink the captain will get lost in the sea and drown." He leaned back once more. "You don't understand... I've known him for years. It's not genius, It's not insanity. He's crazy... Insane people know what they are doing." He gently brushes his hair back. There was once a time where Sato would have joined Ash on his misadventures like normal...But that was when they were kids and playing pirates as just as gag. 

Now, Now its for real and every action has consequences that Ash wasn't prepared for. "Being simple and having fun is fine, when you're a kid." He thinks to himself, "But growing up changes everything." With a deep breathe and a large sigh, he sat back up. "Enjoy your time here. We're incognito for the most part, so... just eat, drink and be marry. For with Ash around, in three minutes we may die."


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 8, 2014)

StrawHat4Life said:


> The woman backed away several paces. "Uh...no thanks." She spun about on her heels and bolted in the opposite direction. Lorelei shrugged. Perhaps she would never understand the customs of this strange world.




"Someone's making friends~" Olivia chimed in, skipping towards the awkward amazoness. Had she known they were going to a comic convention then Olivia would have worn something fitting, form fitting to be precise. This convention was a total bore, though. No drama, no conflict to watch and laugh at. Maybe the captain could be convinced to liven things up.

"Hey, captain. Yoohoo, captain." She Ash's shoulder, a wide grin plastered on her face. "Are we pillaging this place or not? We haven't been doing anything piratey lately, so let's do that now!"


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 8, 2014)

*Arashi - Red Cloak Pirates*

Arashi gives a shake of his head, such negativity radiated from the first mate which honestly took him by more surprise than their captains antics. Since being member of past crews the first mate often was an extension of the captains will, but this crew was entirely different in that regard he knew they all had separate goals some more dangerous than others.

He takes a hefty sigh taking a seat and gulp, "life ils short that zis true... blut at least i die enjoying what lifae hats to offer. io'm glad the capatin jbrought us heore honestly, would of never experieendc such a event begfore, dress qup avs whkatever tzhe fuck yonu liake eand nvo tone cares."

"People don't grow up until they lose something, something they never expected to lose. Let's just hope it's a bunch of books rather than someone he cares about." He said uncomfortably his slur coming to a sudden halt. His attention drawn to Olivia as she began to push the captain on to do something that would ruin the party becoming ever more uncomfortable.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 8, 2014)

Zoidberg said:


> "Someone's making friends~" Olivia chimed in, skipping towards the awkward amazoness. Had she known they were going to a comic convention then Olivia would have worn something fitting, form fitting to be precise. This convention was a total bore, though. No drama, no conflict to watch and laugh at. Maybe the captain could be convinced to liven things up.
> 
> "Hey, captain. Yoohoo, captain." She Ash's shoulder, a wide grin plastered on her face. "Are we pillaging this place or not? We haven't been doing anything piratey lately, so let's do that now!"



"Olivia! Quiet." Ash puts a finger to her mouth and shifts his eyes from side to side. "We're going to steal the most prized items from the comic con. Pay for nothing. Get anything rare you can get your hands on!" He grins widely, "I will make it worth your while if you bring to me any and all rare and expensive items! Drahahahahaha....!" 




LunarCoast said:


> Arashi gives a shake of his head, such negativity radiated from the first mate which honestly took him by more surprise than their captains antics. Since being member of past crews the first mate often was an extension of the captains will, but this crew was entirely different in that regard he knew they all had separate goals some more dangerous than others.
> 
> He takes a hefty sigh taking a seat and gulp, "life ils short that zis true... blut at least i die enjoying what lifae hats to offer. io'm glad the capatin jbrought us heore honestly, would of never experieendc such a event begfore, dress qup avs whkatever tzhe fuck yonu liake eand nvo tone cares."
> 
> "People don't grow up until they lose something, something they never expected to lose. Let's just hope it's a bunch of books rather than someone he cares about." He said uncomfortably his slur coming to a sudden halt. His attention drawn to Olivia as she began to push the captain on to do something that would ruin the party becoming ever more uncomfortable.



Sato nodded in quiet agreement. "You would expect that of him. He's lost everyone he cares about already." He reluctantly sits  up once Olivia gets into the fold of things. "Please, keep him out of trouble." Those words echo in Sato's mind, he knew he had to... he had no choice in the matter. "Ash, I hear there is something good that way!" He points out to a new area, one the captain had yet to explore. "Ah!? Really!? Sato~ You're the best!!!" Ash dashed off, leaving Olivia in the dust. "Seeeeeeek oouuuuutttt myyyyy swaaaaaaag!" 


Sato turned to the more sober than usual drunkard. "We can chose our fate from this point on. Ash wont stop till we've conquered every land and sea you can imagine. But he doesn't know what that truly entails. I'm the one who shoulders that burden for him. I'm the one who grows up for him, so that he can maintain his insanity." Sato sighs and rubs the back of his head. "This whole thing is gonna give me an ulcer..."


----------



## Cooli (Oct 8, 2014)

*CAAPPTTTAAIINNN!!!!* Zyka yelled as he cheerfully jumped from one person’s head to another to follow Ash, completely ignoring the fact that he was pissing people off and causing minor injuries in the process. *What should I do!?*

Search! Panda! Search! Find the rarest items you can and bring them to ME! Drahahahaha! Ash laughed as he darted into a store leaving Zyka outside in the crowd

Zyka landed on the ground and clicked his heels together and grave a firm salute *Roger!* with a new found purpose, Zyka took off in a blur, zipping in and out of stores, leaving behind multiple after images as he grabbed the most interesting and the priciest items each store had to offer. However, it never crossed his mind that people have to pay for things before they take them . . .

Excellent! Now I finally have the final volume of my favorite series. Now I can finally catch up! As Ash exited the store, he froze in place at the site coming towards him. It . . . It can’t be . . . Running towards Ash was Zyka, who was carrying a horde of items. But these weren’t just any items. Zyka had done his job, and he did it extremely well. T-Th-Th-Th-That’s The limited edition, first print issue of Captain Zaka Vs Admiral KuroKuma and a Is that... Kurokuma in rarely seen wrongly colored battle armor still freshly minted in the box!?, Thats the poster of the Strawhat movie... it came out seven years ago!!! and That's... Life size luffy with Gigant pistol fist at the ready... There's so much here Panda . . . I wuv ooo Ash muttered to himself as tears and snot poured down his face.

CRASH!

The sound of plastic and glass shattering mirrored what was happening to Ash’s heart, and the sound of pages and posters ripping represented his soul being torn to shreds. Zyka came to a tumbling halt at the feet of Ash, his lower body bending forward over his head. *Yahaha! My shoe was untied.*

Ugh…the pain.

*Pain?* Zyka slowly rose to his feet *That’s not pain . . . This is!* Zyka began stomping on the merchandise and ripping the comics into smaller pieces *Yehehehe! How does it feel? Are you enjoying this as much as me!?*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 8, 2014)

"This is ridiculous!" Kagami screamed whilst holding on to the mast and trying to apply her make up. Lipstick went everywhere on her face. "Navigate this ship better! How am I meant to wow anyone looking like this?!"

A massive wave smacked her in the face and an enormous amount of sea water went into her mouth and cam straight out of her nose

"Blueeegh blu blub" she hacks up the salty concoction as tears stream down her eyes, ruining her already messed up mascara. 

"Captain! Do something about this stupid ass motherfucking weather!" she screams stomping her fott down, " I did not sign up for hardship of any sort!"

"Almost...there..." the Captain yelled holding tight to the rail, looking like a total badass, with his cape flipping around in the wind, looking like he was ready to risk his life for this mission. Ready to put it all on the line to get this prize he was after - truly it would be something to rival the one piece. Surely it would be the greatest treasure of all time. He wouldn't risk their lives over anything less than that - this was going to be freaking awesome!

*Later*

"Captain....this is....a ..."

She was surrounded by nerds, geeks and dorks. There was an aura of sweat and acne that permeated through the air and seeped through her pores. 

"What are you supposed to be? There isn't an anime I haven't seen and there's no-one that comes to mind when I look at you." A skinny pimple ridden teenager came up to her, not once looking into her eyes but rather at every other 'point of interest'. Her face though was what he was referring to. She had mascara on her cheeks, blusher on her forehead and lipstick on her ear, all in wonderfully post modern designs. Combined with the fact that her clothes were drenched and disheveled - she looked like an utter mess, a situation that Kagami was more than aware of. 

"I'm supposed to be a pirate...." Kagami said sadly. " A pirate that's supposed to be drunk right now, on a tropical beach and working on some major tannage. Instead, I'm...here, looking like....Bobo the clown and..."

"You look nothing like Bobo the clown. He make up is much more even along the..."

"Away! Get away from me!" Kagami flapped her hands in a wuss fight manner, shooing the overly critical boy-man away from her. She stomped to the Captain who was highlighting a plan to loot the place.

"That's your plan? Get a bunch of comics?! Do you have any idea what we went through? Look at my face! Look at it!" Kagami's face was all up in Ash's, who grinned like he always did.

"Drahahaha, Kagami, you look marvelous! Almost like the clown android pirate from...."

"I don't care! Where's my alcohol?! Where's my hot guys? Where's everything you promised me you lying piece of...!"

The Captain held up a comic, which had two half naked men in a loving embrace and were inches away from a kiss. She recognized them as Zoro and Sanji.

"Wh...what's...?" Kagami peered at the cover. The artwork was pretty amazing and the details stirred something in her. She blushed , "What are you trying to pull you bastard Captain."

"There's a whole bunch of these ero-comics in section C32, including some ultra rare ones. You can be my girl for that."

"I'm not doing anything so perverted." She said snatching the comic and looking at the floor plan. "I'm just going over to where the refreshments are..." she said going crimson and flipping through the pages as soon as her back was turned. 

"I'm gonna need that back, it's a limited.."

"Can it! I need this for toilet paper!" Kagami said yelling as she turned to the group, steam and a little blood coming out of her nostrils. She spun and ran for section C32.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 8, 2014)

Cooli said:


> Ugh?the pain.
> 
> *Pain?* Zyka slowly rose to his feet *That?s not pain . . . This is!* Zyka began stomping on the merchandise and ripping the comics into smaller pieces *Yehehehe! How does it feel? Are you enjoying this as much as me!?*



"Panda..." Ash's eyes grew dark, a red blaze burning underneath his hair. "You have betrayed your captain." His hand slowly reached down and gripped a page of the comic, holding within it an amazing cannon. "Anime Anime No Mi.... Animate weapon." The cannon was slowly ripped from the page and placed in front of him. "BEG FOR FORGIVENESS PANDA! BEG OR BE BLASTED TO THE SUN!" 

The fire burned brightly, lighting up the room as though a thousand torches were lit at once. "I've come for you Panda. The Reaper is here. He has seen the error of his ways in allowing you to live." The crowd slowly began to back away from the Ash, "Oh shit! He has a devils fruit!!!" Someone shouts, "Whoa... THAT'S AMAZING!" "SILENCE OR BE CAST TO THE DEPTHS OF HELL WITH THIS TRAITOR!" Ash slams down on the cannon. "....." He was quiet for a moment... He didn't have a light. "Anyone got a lighter? A match? Something?" He looked around the room, most people were in awe. 

"Whoa! He's wearing the red armor from Galactic Man!" "Whoa... Is this..." One man touches the crimson gauntlet. "It's... real steel..." Ash smirked, "Fufufufu, You fools. With the power of the Anime Anime Fruit, i can rip out even Galactic man's armor and wield it for myself! I AM THE ULTIMATE OTAKU! NO ONE CAN EVER DEFEAT ME!!!!!"


----------



## DVB (Oct 8, 2014)

*
Red Cloak Pirates- Navigator
Location: Comic Convention, North Blue*

Diego Delmar had been initially on the ship. Everyone ended up drawing straws and he was the one to be left on the ship. Diego had been doing his best to navigate the crew through the crazy storm that hit them. He knew that his Captain was deadset on going to the convention, so he just made sure everyone got safe and sound. He spent his time relaxing on the ship and he even managed to go and clean up the shelves for his Captain's future figurines.

Only people he really talked to were Ash (both being otakus and whom he asked him to get him something nice) and Sato and Lorelei, being the mildy more rational heads of the crew. Beyond that, he didn't know any of them too well, but they meet only a few days ago in totality. Not much to do, but make sure the ship is ready to go when the Captain and the crew return with their ill-gotten gain.

Beyond that, he decided to go over to any nearby pirate ships and steal any food, water and supplies from them as a way to pass the time.


----------



## Cooli (Oct 8, 2014)

InfIchi said:


> "Panda..." Ash's eyes grew dark, a red blaze burning underneath his hair. "You have betrayed your captain." His hand slowly reached down and gripped a page of the comic, holding within it an amazing cannon. "Anime Anime No Mi.... Animate weapon." The cannon was slowly ripped from the page and placed in front of him. "BEG FOR FORGIVENESS PANDA! BEG OR BE BLASTED TO THE SUN!"
> 
> The fire burned brightly, lighting up the room as though a thousand torches were lit at once. "I've come for you Panda. The Reaper is here. He has seen the error of his ways in allowing you to live." The crowd slowly began to back away from the Ash, "Oh shit! He has a devils fruit!!!" Someone shouts, "Whoa... THAT'S AMAZING!" "SILENCE OR BE CAST TO THE DEPTHS OF HELL WITH THIS TRAITOR!" Ash slams down on the cannon. "....." He was quiet for a moment... He didn't have a light. "Anyone got a lighter? A match? Something?" He looked around the room, most people were in awe.
> 
> "Whoa! He's wearing the red armor from Galactic Man!" "Whoa... Is this..." One man touches the crimson gauntlet. "It's... real steel..." Ash smirked,  "Fufufufu, You fools. With the power of the Anime Anime Fruit, i can rip out even Galactic man's armor and wield it for myself! I AM THE ULTIMATE OTAKU! NO ONE CAN EVER DEFEAT ME!!!!!"



*Do your worst! Begging doesn?t even begin to compare to a good beating!* Zyka yelled as he stretched his arms out, waiting to be blasted. Smoke and dust blew violently, as Ash whipped a cannon out from his comic and prepared to fire it. TIME TO DIE PANDA! Ash screamed as he slammed down on the cannon to fire. But . . . nothing happened. Apparently, while Ash did summon an ?amazing? cannon, he forgot the most important thing. Cannons need to be lit. Left standing disappointed and his arms still stretched out, Zyka had been completely forgotten by Ash, as Ash had become completely enamored by the praise of the other fans and otakus at the event. Even though Zyka gained a bit of satisfaction from being ignored, it wasn't near the amount of pleasure he was hoping for.

"NO ONE CAN EVER DEFEAT ME!!!!!" Curious about this statement, Zyka decided to put it to the test., as there's always more than one way to defeat a person

Flick. Flick. Poof.

*Sniff* *Sniff* Oi! Does anyone else smell something burning? Ash turned around to find Zyka now with the cannon in his possession and with it pointed directly at Ash. Panda? What are . . . AAAHHH!!!! ARE THOSE MY COPIES OF ISSUES #406 and #345!? I?M GONNA? but it was already too late as Zyka used his makeshift torch of Ash?s comics to fire the cannon.

BOOOM!


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 9, 2014)

InfIchi said:


> Sato turned to the more sober than usual drunkard. "We can chose our fate from this point on. Ash wont stop till we've conquered every land and sea you can imagine. But he doesn't know what that truly entails. I'm the one who shoulders that burden for him. I'm the one who grows up for him, so that he can maintain his insanity." Sato sighs and rubs the back of his head. "This whole thing is gonna give me an ulcer..."



"Ah but he hasn't still got you, gotta make sure he doesn't lose you." He then gave pause as Sato pointed him in another direction, "You gonna lose sight of him because you said that."

"Fate..."He grunts turning to Sato "The concept of fate is annoying, merely used as a device to give people purpose where they have none. We ain't choosing our fate, we choosing our destiny! At the very least we can both agree that ignorance is bliss, but can be a folly to be wise. Eh..."He adds noticing the ruckus being caused as several dozen or so people had left the area in the direction of the captain.

"Would appear you may have a handful in several minutes."He warned before getting to his feet and returning back to pull the group he was with previously off to the side before they could get to see what the captain was up to. "nevfer mind himp, hej's just dirunk ywa know houw it i.s"

"If he causes a uproar you know we'll have no choice but to get involved. We have such a duty."

"i know bujt eh irs ymy ctaacnip, be ia vshame to runi thre daye!"

"He is your catnip... Maybe you should stop drinking before you yourself do something stupid."

"no moy itacapn."


----------



## Vergil (Oct 9, 2014)

*Kagami*

Once she was out of sight from the rest of the crew she greedily opened the pages of the book and let her eyes wander. 

"Uh...so freaking hot! I wonder if they did that on the ship when they were travelling. I bet they did! I wonder if there's room for little ol' me. Ohohoho I bet there is." Kagami said drooling as she walked into the red light section of Comic-con. 

Her eyes went huge and she put the comic away into her backpack. She wasn't, however, just about to walk up to a stall and steal all the comics. She needed a diversion. She needed a plan. She needed a smarter person. Currently her plan was to run in, grab the comics and get the hell out of there. Problem with that was that it was surprisingly busy in the stalls with quite a few perverts around. She's already garnered quite a bit of attention, being an attractive female (though in reality it was her ridiculous make up that was the draw)

"Ah fuck it!" she yelled and ran to the stall, pushing past the sweat and the hormones and attacking from the side. She leaped over the desks that were makeshift counters and touched a bunch of comics. There were some in plastic cases that she kinda liked the look of.

"Hey you can't be..."

"Security! We got another closet pervert ...."

"What the hell...."

"Is that bobo the clown? I mean the make up is all uneven and..."

After touching all the desired comics she gulped hard. This had never really gone right and she could only hope that they would be neatly stacked up in her back pack and she could enjoy them at her leisure. She breathed in, closed her eyes.

"Teleportation....power activate!" she had never been good with naming her power. In that instant Kagami was....somewhere else. She actually didn't know. The power was so damned random but she was at least upright  and saw a member of the crew, *Arashi*.

"Hey! Hey! check it out! I did my first robbery at a Comic - con. I'm well underway to becoming a badass pirate right?!" Kagami opened her back pack. "But I can't believe that pervo captain made ME get all this ero shit!" she quickly added to cover her tracks, though in all fairness, he looked pretty wasted. She rummaged around her back pack.

"It's empty. Of course it's empty! So where the hell...?" she started and was interrupted by a belch that spewed out 2 pages of man on man hentai that fluttered to the ground

"Ah shit!"


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 9, 2014)

Vergil said:


> *Kagami*
> 
> Once she was out of sight from the rest of the crew she greedily opened the pages of the book and let her eyes wander.
> 
> ...



Arashi gave an awkward moment of pause as Kagami popped into existence between him and the marine, what she said next didn't quite help him in defusing the situation.

"Hey! Hey! check it out! I did my first robbery at a Comic - con." 

He was about to face palm but then the explosion rocked the structure as the unmistakable sound of cannon fire shook through the halls and corridors sending his head spinning and several people to jump out of their skins. "I thought you assured me you lot wouldn't get up to anymore trouble?"

Arashi raised an eye brow at the comics she had stolen before bursting out into laughter the words of the apparent marine going way over his head. Not paying any attention to the marine "ehahaha! yea bamdass pirate stealin' thme boaoks."

He then raised an eye brow as she mentioned the captain, "cahp'n told ybou to steal tihs genre... uh wow i hxad no indea hce was into this kind uof sdtuff." His eyes looked suspiciously upon Sato before a wide grin formed, "oi! sato the cpa'n got dyou sombe gifts!" He said picking up the comic and throwing it into his face chuckling to himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 9, 2014)

*Red Cloak Pirates*

Lorelei regarded the glass of ale offered to her by Arashi. Unlike Sato, she was never one to turn down the prospect of free alcohol. There was no shame in sharing a drink with comrades after all. It was a time honored tradition among the warriors of her island, those who had spilt blood together and forged an unbreakable bond on the battlefield. Not that she trusted anyone in the crew even remotely enough to be considered a  comrade. It was simply a matter of course. "Many thanks," Lorelei told Arashi with a nod, tossing down the ale in one go. 

She rolled her eyes as Ash requested that they all pilfer something valuable from the gathering of picture book enthusiasts and costumed pretenders. She was not a thief, and was not about to become one. Anything that she took was earned through fair trade or by rite of combat. Nonetheless she made her way through the overcrowded hall, searching for some meaningless trinket to barter for. By sheer chance she found herself on a long line which stretched around an entire corner of the hall. She noticed several signs with the same advertisement, *Meet Masashi Kishimoto, author of the smash hit Naruto! Get the final issue signed by the master himself!* Lorelei tapped the shoulder of the man standing in front of her. "Excuse me." He had white spikey hair. The lower half of his face was concealed by a black face mask, his left eye covered by a tilted headband. "Yes?" he asked in a world weary voice. 

"This Nar-u-to. Is it very popular?" 

He cast her a queer look. "Uh, yeah. It's the number one manga of the holy shounen trinity. Well it was at least. Part two has been pretty crummy. I'm really just here to give Kishi my two cents on the virtues of KakaSaku." Lorelei nodded, pretending that she understood even half of what he had just told her. "I see. He is a famous author then. So it would stand to reason that a picture book signed by this Mister Kishimoto would be very valuable indeed." 

The pretender shrugged. "I guess."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 9, 2014)

Cooli said:


> Flick. Flick. Poof.
> 
> *Sniff* *Sniff* Oi! Does anyone else smell something burning? Ash turned around to find Zyka now with the cannon in his possession and with it pointed directly at Ash. Panda? What are . . . AAAHHH!!!! ARE THOSE MY COPIES OF ISSUES #406 and #345!? I?M GONNA? but it was already too late as Zyka used his makeshift torch of Ash?s comics to fire the cannon.
> 
> BOOOM!



"Panda." Ash's eyes quickly revert to a very calm state, his hand slowly raising up as the cannonball is fired at him, Poof. The cannonball and the Cannon vanish. "You burned them." The people around the area fled in fear, this was far too much! "You burned them all Panda." Ash's fist clenches tightly, the sound of his metal gauntlets creaking and scratching. "I will not forgive you till Oda come!" The fist of rage seems to ignite as it aim's for the head of Panda. Ash's intent clearly to kill the young man, the fist of fire flies forward but-

CLANG! A sword stops it before it makes contact with Panda. "Panda, Switch back." Sato pushes Ash's fist away. "Sato! Don't stop me! He burned them! He crushed them!!!!" Ash's eyes burned with fire once more. "Calm Down. The marines will take notice of us." Sato looked at Ash dead serious. "Don't make me do this Ash." Sato let out a sigh, "HE DESTROYED THEM SATO!!!" "I know Ash..." Sato sheathed his blade. "Look... the main issue here is... we didn't pay for them." "Eh? but we're pirates." "Don't... say that out loud..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 10, 2014)

*Annie - The Marines*



LunarCoast said:


> Edward watched some what uncomfortably as the new recruit was brought to the vessel, sat upon the port side. A vice-admiral's daughter put on edge, she might cry and might well be proud of her daughters achievement but behind it all... all she was doing was putting her beloved daughter on the front lines of yet another 'great age' of piracy. Nothing was great about it, yeah some crews lived on in the spirit of the Strawhats but the vast majority sought out to pillage and kill those that opposed them.
> 
> He knew that too well but why put that dampener on her heart, if her mother was a vice-admiral and believed in her he had no right to question her place on this vessel, despite the rumors that surrounded Annie were. If those proved to be true he could half-expect to wake up one morning with a massive gaping hole in the ship and he'd be the one to repair it. This could become a touche relationship...
> 
> ...



Annie considered the marine officer for a moment. He held the rank of a Lieutenant Jr. Grade. For some reason he was barefoot but Annie supposed he was just laid back like that. At least his feet didn't stink. "Great. So you saw that little display huh? Yeah, I guess you could say I'm lucky, but sometimes it doesn't feel that way." So much for her hopes to keep it on the down low that she was a Vice Admiral's kid. She hated it how people's expectations of her changed when they knew. Her mother could kick the air so hard that she could fly, punch a hole through metal with just her pinkie finger, crush a cannonball between her hands as if it was just an overripe melon. Annie would never be able to do any of those things. She was just a girl with a very keen eye and a knack for making things go boom. The unflattering comparisons didn't end there of course, but Annie preferred not to dwell on the ever growing list of her shortcomings. 

On with the formalities she supposed. Annie dropped her duffel bag to the deck and saluted. "Seawoman Recruit Annie reporting for duty sir. I've been assigned as gunner to the ship." Annie paused and flashed a mischievous grin. "Explosives are also a specialty of mine." She took a peek around the ship, getting the lay of the land. It seemed they would be be casting off soon. She was eager to meet this fella named Blocky. "I hear the Captain is a pretty wild guy."


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 10, 2014)

Being a proud, loyal member of the redcloak pirates, Olivia did what was ordered of her, splitting off from the main group to take everything of value from this place. Sadly she wasn't versed with the intricacies of comic book expenses, and simply yanked everything she could get her hands on from the various tables and shelves inside the convention center. It was a good haul, she concluded once she'd successfully stolen a sackful of comics and comic memorabilla. And if the security guards that were approaching her were any indication, then everything she's acquired so far is worth a lot of money. Beating these men would be child's play for her, but her job on the crew wasn't to break necks, oh no. She was the musician, as agreed upon on the day the captain took her aboard his ship that one time she was cornered by the marines. Honestly, some people can't take a good castration without over-reacting. She let the mayor keep his balls didn't he? It's his fault for not paying her fees. She was a professional guitarist, damn it, and she shouldn't be denied what's due to her.

"Guuuuuuh, go away!" She yelled at the security guards as she increased her pace from brisk walk to partly shoving quick stride. "I got these items fair and square! And it was pretty tough getting them too!"

"You literally stole a comic from a child!" One of the guards said, pointing to a crying boy who was at the front of the growing mass of angry convention-goers. "Give back what you stole or else!"

Oh no, they're being vaguely threatening! Whatever shall Olivia, a member of an up and coming ruthless pirate crew do? "Go die in a ditch, will you~" Olivia reached for the flintlock pistol on her belt and aimed it at one of the guards. "Captain!" She screamed, her voice audible all over the convention center. "We've been found!"

"You weren't even hiding." A random cosplayer in the crowd deadpanned.

"Let's burn this place to the ground!"


----------



## Cooli (Oct 11, 2014)

InfIchi said:


> "Panda." Ash's eyes quickly revert to a very calm state, his hand slowly raising up as the cannonball is fired at him, Poof. The cannonball and the Cannon vanish. "You burned them." The people around the area fled in fear, this was far too much! "You burned them all Panda." Ash's fist clenches tightly, the sound of his metal gauntlets creaking and scratching.  "I will not forgive you till Oda come!" The fist of rage seems to ignite as it aims for the head of Panda. Ash's intent clearly to kill the young man, the fist of fire flies forward but-
> 
> CLANG! A sword stops it before it makes contact with Panda. "Panda, Switch back."  Sato pushes Ash's fist away.  "Sato! Don't stop me! He burned them! He crushed them!!!!" Ash's eyes burned with fire once more. "Calm Down. The marines will take notice of us." Sato looked at Ash dead serious.  "Don't make me do this Ash." Sato let out a sigh, "HE DESTROYED THEM SATO!!!" "I know Ash..." Sato sheathed his blade.  "Look... the main issue here is... we didn't pay for them." "Eh? But we're pirates." "Don't... say that out loud..."



"Turn back?? Zyka thought to himself. "Turn back to what?" While it was obviously clear to everyone else that there are two, distinctly different sides to Zyka, Zyka himself hasn't quite noticed the change he undergoes. However, this was not the main concern on Zyka?s mind. Sato had just interrupted Zyka?s fun and stopped him from receiving what most likely would have been the most pain/pleasure he ever felt in his life. He walked up to Sato and placed a firm hand on Sato?s shoulder. *What do you think you?re doing?* Zyka had an unnervingly blank look on his face, but behind his eyes, you could see a raging fury, similar to what Ash visibly displayed only moments earlier *I won?t  forgive anyone who tries to get in the way of my fun.*

?God damn it Panda..." sensing a strong intent to attack coming from Zyka, Sato went to reach for his other sword. He knew that this would only spell out more trouble for them, which the crew did not need, but better to end the situation quickly rather than let it drag on. Panda, I don't wanna do this." 

?Cotton candy! Cotton candy for sale!? yelled a cart vendor as he was passing by with treats and refreshments. Almost instantaneously, Zyka zipped away in a flash to the vendor *WHHOOOAAA!! I WANT IT! I WANT IT! I WANT IT! I WANT IT!* Zyka yelled as he frantically jumped up and down waving his arms in front of the vendor. ?Here you go kid.? The cart vendor was a little shocked and surprised by Zyka?s energetic demeanor *THANK YOU!*

?Thank Oda, back to just one idiot.?

?This... IS the best... Day... Ever...DRAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!?

?Would you quiet down? We don?t need any extra attention drawn to us, dumbass.?

?But T-Th-This is Captain Black Blacks? Ultra Rare Black Fire Coin! Only five of these have ever been made! I-It?s Priceless!? Ash went from rolling on the ground, jumping in the air, drooling, crying, laughing, breathing heavy, and finally having his spirit leave his body all in the blink of an eye.

?.... Where did you get that?? 

?Ah. It slipped out from that Panda?s pocket.?

Sato could only slam his face into his palm upon hearing that statement. ?So... Panda's good then??

?For now! Drahaha! For now!?


----------



## Vergil (Oct 12, 2014)

*Kagami*

After coughing up the double color spread of two guys of Full Metal Panic making out (after which Kagami quickly gathered them up and put in her back pack with a reddened face. She ran outside hoping that she would at least belch out the rest of her treasure in the privacy of her own cabin, when she ran into a brick wall. It wasn't a metaphor, she actually just ran into a brick wall, staggered and fell on her ass. She looked up to see a man in white with the world government emblem on his arm. 

And he was all man, oh yes he was. Dark hair, silver eyes and just the right amount of scars to be sexy without looking like some sort of freak. His slight stubble and tanned complexion made him all sorts of dreamy.

"Did that hurt?" The man asked. Kagami rolled her eyes; at least come out with a better pick up line. Still his voice made everything sexy. 

"You mean when I fell out of heaven?"

"No, when you ran into that wall. It looked painful." He seemed to have a strange, exotic accent, Kagami noticed as he offered a hand up. 

"Oh...yeah...it kinda did." she said and took his offer of the extended hand out. His hands were rough and strong, he pulled her up with just the right amount of force to take her breath away whilst adding just the right amount of light headedness to make her feel giddy. She felt that she could fall for him right now.

'My name is Captain Alvares Herrerra of the 4th Division. And you might be....?" the Captain asked. 

OK Kagami play it cool. This guy is hot. First impressions are a must, just look into his eyes and....Of course that's when she threw up a bunch of hentai into his face.

He looked down to a the pages of a man's butt being penetrated by an accessory one could use for a baseball bat and cleared his throat as he looked at the girl frozen in front of him.

"I have come across a number of devil fruits, but this one is....rather unique I must say. Did you hope to confound me long enough to make your escape?" he asked in a most elegant manner. It hadn't really twigged on to Kagami that perhaps she should have got the hell out of there as Marines tend not to be too friendly to pirates.

"Um...I'm just a cosplayer. Bobo the Clown. With a pirate costume on. And who burps out hentai....ok yeah you're probably not going to believe that are you?"Kagami said interrupting her own stupid mouth. The Marine shook his head slowly.

"Surrender peacefully. We have had multiple reports of trouble in this venue in the last hour, and whilst we are used to the usual overzealous costumed maniac fighting over that one limited edition doll that lord only knows what they will do with when they get home, generally we don't deal with fires, grand theft, excessive alcohol consumption and devil fruit abilities here, there and everywhere. I'd prefer not to draw my sword, especially against a female but have done so in the past and will do so again."

"I thank you for calling me a beautiful female" Kagami started, not noticing the confusion in his face as he tried to recall the previous statement he made, "but flattery will get you nowhere. I am a pirate and will remain so. You will fear the red cloak pirates as we are....fearsome...and...terrifying....and uh..."

Kagami hiccuped and two more pages of filth flew out of her mouth before she went red faced and teleported out of there.

Alvares sighed and motioned to the docks.

" It seems though we have a teleporter and at least one other devil fruit user. I want at least 5 look outs stationed. Watch the port and look for any pirate ships docked and be sure to take your seastone nets with you. Seal the exits of the conference centre. No one gets in or out without checking their ID first. These....red cloak pirates shall rue the day they crossed paths with I, Alvares Herrerra."

He snapped his fingers and two marines showered him with rose petals whilst another strummed on a Spanish guitar.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 13, 2014)

​
"Oi... Captain." Sato looked around, marines had been moving, each and every door was protected by at least two. "Don't you think too many people are 'Cosplaying' as marines?" "Hmm?" Ash looked around the con, there was indeed a lot of marines moving around to the exits. "Ah... I uh..." Ash blinks, "Think we got found out." Sato stands in silence for a moment before throwing a page of a comic book at him. "No shit. What do we do?" Ash nods, putting a hand to his chin. "Right, right... Well easy fix." He starts to walk off slowly. "OI!!!! LOOK!!! TAKENA HEIDA IS OUTSIDE!!!!" The con goes silent before erupting in a massive roar and stampeding to the exists. "See? Problem solved." Ash smirks, the con now empty except for the Red Cloak's..... 


"I fucking hate you..." Sato facepalms, drawing his blades. "Ah... Wait.. The crew was supposed to run!" "NO ONE KNOWS WHO THAT IS DUMBASS!!!" "Oh..." Ash blinks, "Well he's a very famous-" "No time!" Sato kicks Ash in the back and sighs. "Alright boys! Play times over! You've caused us enough trouble!" The marines started to gather around the red cloaks. "Sato! Plan!" Ash shouts. "Kill you and pray for forgiveness from Oda." ".... Other plan!" Ash exclaims, "A none-killing the captain plan!" 


"Give you up to the marines?" "STOP BETRAYING ME!" Ash shouts, getting back onto his feet. "Let's just... take them out!"


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 15, 2014)

*Edward - Marines*



StrawHat4Life said:


> Annie considered the marine officer for a moment. He held the rank of a Lieutenant Jr. Grade. For some reason he was barefoot but Annie supposed he was just laid back like that. At least his feet didn't stink. "Great. So you saw that little display huh? Yeah, I guess you could say I'm lucky, but sometimes it doesn't feel that way." So much for her hopes to keep it on the down low that she was a Vice Admiral's kid. She hated it how people's expectations of her changed when they knew. Her mother could kick the air so hard that she could fly, punch a hole through metal with just her pinkie finger, crush a cannonball between her hands as if it was just an overripe melon. Annie would never be able to do any of those things. She was just a girl with a very keen eye and a knack for making things go boom. The unflattering comparisons didn't end there of course, but Annie preferred not to dwell on the ever growing list of her shortcomings.
> 
> On with the formalities she supposed. Annie dropped her duffel bag to the deck and saluted. "Seawoman Recruit Annie reporting for duty sir. I've been assigned as gunner to the ship." Annie paused and flashed a mischievous grin. "Explosives are also a specialty of mine." She took a peek around the ship, getting the lay of the land. It seemed they would be be casting off soon. She was eager to meet this fella named Blocky. "I hear the Captain is a pretty wild guy."



He smirked Annie dropping her bag onto the deck and saluting, he returned the gesture "Fresh from the academy, no mistake about."He gave pause letting her speak he should at the very least be respective of the young woman. "As I feared..."He frowned with her grin, "...just a friendly warning, if you start blowin' holes in this ship I'm not going to be the one fixing it." 

He sighed it didn't matter what he said, he knew that for certain but he could hope she paid some attention to what he had said and maybe give her reason to think again before she started messing with chemicals and powder.

"Captain Blocky, yeah he is pretty much one of the most eccentric guys you probably ever going to meet. Mountain among men, that much is for sure so you shouldn't have much trouble finding him... especially among this crew. If you'd like I can probably introduce you to him."He offered then finish.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 18, 2014)

Sato and Ash stood back to back as the marines gathered around. "There's no running this time." Sato thought to himself. "Alright Ash, you get to have it your way." Sato drew both blades, "Gonna use your sword style!?" Ash's eyes widened. "No." Sato dashed forward and turned his blades to the dull back and began slashing away at the marines. "I LOVE THAT PLAN~! Drahahahahaha!" Ash charges into the crowd, throwing a right hook and knocking one of the marines down. "Best~" His arm wraps around the neck of a marine. "Day~" He leaps into the air and spins around. "EVER!" Ash lets go of the marine and sends him flying into a group of marines. "Marine bowling!!!" 

"You worry me..." Sato slams the back of his Katana's against a marines stomach. "Just aim for the exits! Stop hitting every marine you see!!!" Sato holds his blades up to block two blades crashing down on him. "Ugh... Why did i have to..." With one quick thrust he pushes the blades away and crosses his arms. "Spinning Dragon!" Sato dashes forward, body spinning like a top as he pushes the marines out of the way with great force.


----------



## LunarCoast (Oct 19, 2014)

InfIchi said:


> Sato and Ash stood back to back as the marines gathered around. "There's no running this time." Sato thought to himself. "Alright Ash, you get to have it your way." Sato drew both blades, "Gonna use your sword style!?" Ash's eyes widened. "No." Sato dashed forward and turned his blades to the dull back and began slashing away at the marines. "I LOVE THAT PLAN~! Drahahahahaha!" Ash charges into the crowd, throwing a right hook and knocking one of the marines down. "Best~" His arm wraps around the neck of a marine. "Day~" He leaps into the air and spins around. "EVER!" Ash lets go of the marine and sends him flying into a group of marines. "Marine bowling!!!"
> 
> "You worry me..." Sato slams the back of his Katana's against a marines stomach. "Just aim for the exits! Stop hitting every marine you see!!!" Sato holds his blades up to block two blades crashing down on him. "Ugh... Why did i have to..." With one quick thrust he pushes the blades away and crosses his arms. "Spinning Dragon!" Sato dashes forward, body spinning like a top as he pushes the marines out of the way with great force.



Arashi rolled his eyes, what a waste of what could of been a good day out. His eyes looking down upon the apparent ensign who now stood poised with a cutlass in both hands, pointed to his chest. How serious... Maybe he could yet recover the whole situation before they did something really stupid like cover the walls in blood and pus. The thought made him shudder uncomfortably all the while taking yet another gulp or two of the bottle of sake.

"Sorry about this."He comments casually extending the bottle out towards the ensign, "How about a drink, all is forgiven yah?"


The ensign frowned, "Are you insulting me?!" Is shouted at him, with a strike from above Arashi stumbled backwards out of range of the blade in time to only receive a graze upon his chest. "What.... no drink?" He pouted only serving to annoy the ensign even more before lunging for the man's heart, "Take me seriously damn it!"

"Rude."

Arashi relinquished his grip of the bottle dropping it to the floor and taking a firm grip of his bisento using it to deflect the incoming blow and in a single swift motion using it to trip the ensign causing him to fall to the ground before dashing off after his captain.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Willy - Marines*

It took a while of rifling through the stock to find the cigars he had acquired, but he sighed with relief when he did. His match snapped and hissed as it cast a little burst of extra light in the storeroom. Spiderwebs covered everything, although no spiders lived on the ship. Willy squinted at one of the shelves and pulled the nearby lantern nearer.

"Hmm, that should do..." he grumbled under his breath. Footsteps in the corridor outside the cabin drew his attention. An ensign was hurrying by on some other business.

"Hey!" Willy snapped at him. The ensign who had clearly been hoping not to draw the old man's attention, reluctantly backpedaled into view in the door. 

"Yessir?"

"Why aren't we underway? All crew are accounted for are they not?"

"er, one more sir... an ensign..."

Willy grunted his understanding and waved the young man off to carry on. As Willy performed the gesture, spider legs sprouted from his ring and mimicked the gesture. The young sailor hurriedly slinked off, his skin still crawling.

"One more..." He pulled out the ship manifest from his over-sized desk. As Purser he had records on all the people on board that needed to be paid. "Hmm, ... Annie...." he grumbled as his failing eyes tracked down the name he had missed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 21, 2014)

*Red Cloak Pirates - Lorelei*

Lorelei grinned as blades were drawn and fists began to fly. This was partly why she followed  Ash on his journeys. Chaos was almost certain to follow in the mad captain's wake, and with that the prospect of a fight.  "Finally, a challenge." Two marines approached her from the rear, grabbing her arms. Lorelei rolled her eyes at their pathetic attempt to restrain her. Perhaps the fools thought she possessed no martial prowess, or that she was like the rest of these costumed pretenders. Whatever the case they would quickly learn the error of their ways. Lorelei spun about in a flash of movement and grabbed a wrist in each hand, bending their joints at an unnatural angle. The two marines cried out in pain as she brought them immobilized to their knees. 

"Yes. I think that position quite suits the both of you. Kneeling is a courtesy that we should afford to our betters," Lorelei said with a smile. She applied merely a fraction of force, not nearly in a dark enough mood as to break bones. 

One of the marines stammered out a weak retort. "Cap...Captain Herrerra will teach you pirates a lesson." 

Lorelei laughed. "One can only hope." 

Lorelei spun her paralyzed foes towards a rack of picture books. The two marines went crashing amid a mountain of colorful pages. On a whim she grabbed a book and stuffed it into her back pocket. Lorelei dashed for the closest exit. Perhaps she would find a worthier challenge ahead.


----------



## DVB (Oct 25, 2014)

*
Red Cloak Pirates- Navigator
Location: The ship- Comic Convention, North Blue*

Diego remained on the ship and was making sure the whole place looked ahead. However, he then looked east. He let out a breath as he saw the Marines' ship nearby. "Well, looks like the crew is having fun. He realized that he should at least try and get rid of the reinforements. He checked to make sure he had many spare and dry clothes before running toward the water and diving into the water. As he swam to the ship, he got into position.

He then began to use his Fishman Karate to three holes into the ship before climbing up and facing the surprised marines. "Azul Punch!" he said as he leaned toward the nearest Marines and punched him hard in the gut. The water in him shifted before he was flung toward someone else. He then headed to another and performed a kick, "Remolino Kick!"

"Vapor Fist!" he said as he spun his fist before launching a shockwave from his hand.

He saw the ship was beginning to shift because of the sea before he went inside the ship and began looting whatever he could find before going back to the ship


----------



## Cooli (Nov 2, 2014)

Zyka stood and watched his crewmates fight as he enjoyed the cotton candy he had just received. The marines and the fact that his crew could be arrested barely seemed to register to Zyka when compared to how sweet and delicious the cotton candy tasted. *Nhmm nhmm nhmm . . . Ish so gewd!* Zyka exclaimed as he continued to cram large amounts of the sweet and sugary substance into his mouth, but his pleasure did not last for long.

"Hey kid!" a marine called out. "You're one of the ones with this pirate crew aren't you!?"

"Yea! I saw him bringing a bunch of stolen merchandise to that crazy fellow over there." said another marine as he pointed to Ash. "And he was also part of the big commotion earlier as well"

Before Zyka knew it, one by one, marines started to pop up around him until he was completely surrounded. "You're coming with us!" said one marine as he grabbed Zyka.

*N-No...I don't want to go with you!* said Zyka as he struggled to get away from the marines as the others who had surrounded him started to latch onto him as well.

"There's no point in fighting. We're taking you in!" The marines continued to fight and grab hold of Zyka in order to keep him under control

*N-No! No! Let me go!* Zyka yelled. In the midst of the struggle, while trying to contain Zyka, one of the marines had knocked the cotton candy out of Zyka's hands and onto the ground. What was even worse was that the marines started to step over it in the process of restraining Zyka. Zyka froze in horror at the sight of his delicious cotton candy on the floor. His eyes then started to well up with tears. The sudden pause and change of behavior even surprised the marines a bit

"H-Hey, you think he's okay?" asked one marine

"I don't know. Who cares!? Arrest him!" the other answered.

*UWHAAAAAAAAA! YOU BIG MEANIES! I'LL NEVER FORGIVE YOU! * Zyka screamed as tears gushed down the side of his face. *PANDA PUMMEL!* with lighting quick speed and tremendous strength, Zyka began throwing a rapid flurry of jabs at all of the marines around him *I HATE YOU! I HATE YOU! I HATE YOU! I HATE YOU! I HATE YOU! I HATE YOU!* marine bodies flew everywhere as Zyka?s paws made contact with them. Before he knew it, Zyka was just swinging at air as all of his opponents were already on the ground, each with multiple paw prints on their bodies as souvenirs. He finally stopped, exhausted and panting for air.

?Hey there?s another one over here! Stop him!? yelled a new marine as he called reinforcements. 

*Oh no!* not wanting to fight any more people, Zyka quickly turned and ran for the exit


----------

